# Meet Jack



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Jack is my wife and I's newest adoption. He was found in the parking lot at my wifes work, and being known as a crazy cat lady he was brought to her. Our intent was to get him vet checked (blood tests, etc.) and then neutered and adopted....... but most of you know how that works. Too easy to fall in love with'em, so he's now ours. His only health problem was that he was extremely malnourished upon arrival, at about 9 weeks of age. We fixed that up right quick and he's been great since.

Arrival (sorry for the poor pic)









After his neuter that didn't go well. Had to go all the way in..... 









Gets along great with the other boys:









Recent:





































Thanks for looking!


----------



## iLoveSpooky (Jan 10, 2014)

What an adorable cat, great pictures! I love gray cats so much. Jack looks like such a happy, curious guy.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I have four indoor male cats with a funny monochrome theme.

black and white
2 gray and white
one solid gray

:blackcat


Then outside I have a female brown tortie with what seems like a million colors.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Pretty cat!!


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

He is SO cute!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Sooooo handsome!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Good looking cat. I love when blue cats have the neck "mane".


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

aww, I love the little tiny impish tongue tip peeking out, in the last picture. A gorgeous cat! Love the colour.


----------



## tweeters (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a "Jack" too. Your Jack is very handsome!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is gorgeous cat!


----------



## thesmu (Jan 17, 2014)

GORGEOUS kitty <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Handsome boy!!


----------



## calypsocoin (Jan 20, 2014)

He's so gorgeous! And a Tolkien fan, I approve


----------

